# Secret Jardin Grow tents @ BGH



## fuffmucker (Mar 5, 2008)

The "Dark Room" series has a dimmpled mylar finish inside while the "Street" version is white inside. Great rooms going to buy one soon.

Hydroponic Grow Rooms | Indoor Growing Chambers=


----------



## Farmer Joe (Mar 5, 2008)

yea..i heard that there where big probs for hydro huts..i'm looking @ those now


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 5, 2008)

i swear by my dark room....


best grow tents around HANDS DOWN.

what tent you know has as many holes for ventilation? what about insulation? side doors?


i will never look at another hydrohut, homebox, sunhut, htg tent again!!!!!!


----------



## notcalek (Mar 6, 2008)

umm acually sun hut has all of that plus some. Ill give it too you tho thoses tents look legit rather than hydrohuts ect.. heres a decent link with some pics..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

notcalek said:


> umm acually sun hut has all of that plus some. Ill give it too you tho thoses tents look legit rather than hydrohuts ect.. heres a decent link with some pics..


NO, you just WISH that your sunhut came with all of that PLUS SOME.
_Highly reflective interior _- significant increase in reflectivity for improved lighting performance
_Thermally protected _- tent material reflects 97% of all radiant heat for superior insulation
_Moveable roof cross-members _- easily adjust lighting and accessories
_Multiple intake/exhaust ports_ - including two ports opposite each other at reflector level for air-cooling of lighting system
_Fast, easy assembly and disassembly _- *includes carrying bag for portability*
_Adjustable fan and filter attachments _- no more clamps or reducers needed!
_Solid construction _- roof cross-members easily support 65 pounds
sorry *notcalek*, the sunhut nor any other hut can compete with the secret jardin right now....sorry that is just fact!!!

*-SORRY, there is NO OTHER TENT that is insulated.* *That means for all the folks who are paranoid about Infrared & thermal imaging technology, need not worry anymore!!!!!* its thermally insulated. is the sunhut? hahaha dont worry about answering that, i already know the answer.

-*SORRY, there is NO OTHER TENT that has side doors*

-*second, the sunhut is made out of white poly in the inside*..... yea right! secret jardin dark rooms are made of a higher reflectivity surface, way more reflective than your sunhut's white poly

-does your sunhut even come with a bag so that if you ever needed to disassemble your sunhut you could and put it in a bag? NO? *well fyi, secret jardin comes with a nice carrying bag for the tent!*

-my *ventilation* *ports* are *adjustable* and easy to work it.

-my roof is setup so that if i need to move my roof, i can move my roof and its accessories hanging from it. sliding roof as i like to call it!!!!

and since we linking.... i shall too....click on the picture if you want to enlarge!!!!


----------



## notcalek (Mar 6, 2008)

haha guess you got me beat. But it does have evrything but the carrying bag, it does have thermal interior, with an additional waterproof floor that goes on top of the arleady canvas on the floor. It also have a opening on all four sides, which i had to make sure i had cause when u go in the front and zip down the side my veg room is right there. Everythings adjustable same as you. Except the carrying bag. I know you will debate this but everything i said is true, the websites dont really give you the info on it, and with the paperwork and stuff that came with it gave the full-specs. Its no big deal man your tent seems mad legit, i just need to back up the sun-hut cause its amazing. This could be a thread on its own, im acually interested with what other people have and how it works for them. We all know hydro-huts blow and kill your children, but anyways yea man I stand by my sunhut wouldnt do anything else other than prolly the jardin. Pc..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

THAT IS WHATS UP!!!!

im glad you stood up! b/c when i was tent shopping, nobody would give me detailed information on the sunhut, so shit i thought it was shitty. The pictures do it no justice!!!

i assumed wrong, my bad.

still like my jardin  (im now a fanboy)


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 9, 2008)

just got my jardin in the mail from BGH, the tent is the shit!

unfortunately they forgot to send me my ducting, so i'm working with them to get that sent :/

they seem to be reputable so im not worried, ill let you guys know what happens


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

what size did you get?????/


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 10, 2008)

120

which is like 4x4x6.5 or something.

still no response back from them, and no answer at their phone....

edit : loudblunts, are you a salesman for secret jardin's or something? if your not, you should be. Normally im against people giving such insane props to gear, and trying to get everyone to buy one.

but i bought one, and they really are the best.

+rep for giving good advice


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 10, 2008)

no sir, im no salesman. i just blv in shedding light on a product that is outstanding.

when i was in the market for a tent, i did not find anyone who could fully back up the hydro hut, sunhut nor the homebox. htg tents? yea right....those knockoffs cost as much as the real thing!!!!

i went out and did my own research. once the hydrohuts got to be notoriously known for toxic poisoning the plants....it was a wrap. the secret jardin dark room had me SOLD! no other tent can come close to all the features of SJ dark rooms

i was going to build a tent, but im a lazy diy stoner, if its not too expensive, i wont build it. i only build when i cant justify the money spent! by the time i would have bought all the materials for my tent to include the features of the secret jardin....i would have spent the same maybe a little less...but not much to waste my time building it.

i will not advertise anything to anyone if i dont try it out or dont really recommend it. i like gadgets and toys, and i think some of the new gadgets that i have really are too new to have any publicity.....so i do my job in sharing info

i want my fellow growers to be growing the best shit, using the best shit, smoking the best shit. we all in this together my friend.


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 11, 2008)

yeah i understand completely, thats why i am commending you instead of reprimanding you.

remember space cowboy when he was pushing highgrade all over the place? that was a different story.

so i finally got ahold of BGH, apparantly the ducting was on backorder this whole time - even though they didnt mention that during or after checkout, or at any time.

they also dont know when it will be in =/


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

well before you order, always look at how many they have in stock!!!


----------



## Juntistik (Mar 11, 2008)

where does it say how much they have it stock/ i cant find that anywhere


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 11, 2008)

its right under the price and all that.

it says stock. and has a number


----------



## 420inmyapt (Mar 14, 2008)

I just the DR150 and all i got to say is WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...... end of story. FUCKING ROCKS YOUR SOCKS OFF.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 14, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> I just the DR150 and all i got to say is WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...... end of story. FUCKING ROCKS YOUR SOCKS OFF.


and you all thought i was bullshitting aye?


----------



## danknugz81 (Mar 14, 2008)

this is probably the perfect solution for the space i have. thought about building something similar, but i might just buy as is.


----------



## danknugz81 (Mar 15, 2008)

approx how many plants do you think would fit in this tent?

Dark Room Grow Room 2.6' x 2.6' x 5.25' | Grow Rooms

this one's the perfect size for my room.


----------



## capp215 (Mar 16, 2008)

ready to start, butt i need to know witch to use hydrophonics or soil ?


----------



## nastynate101 (Mar 16, 2008)

u better go with soil this time if you are asking its a little easier


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Mar 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no sir, im no salesman...


Friend, you sold me.
I've seen your posts about this brand of tents.
Your "consumer confidence" seems genuine.
It's your passion that sold me.

I ordered the DR150. First time with a tent.
Planning to use a 1000w hps.

Good luck guys.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Issue with these is they are hard to find in the US and I havent seen any of the 4x8 foot models anywhere. The best grow tents are the hydro huts. The sunhuts that htg sell are junk they have cheap amterials and all the zippers and stitching will come out. The secret jardins are pretty exspensive too.Can get the 4x8 hydro huts with extra vents socks for $300 delivered for free .The little secret jardin almost cost as much and I personally think the white inside reflects better and doesnt ho,d the heat in as much as those jardin ones.For my needs the hydro hut is the champ. Shown and prove and used them and since they use negative pressure they grow very well.Also the jardind zippers dont go all the way down to the floor so accessing under tables is alot harder which is a poor design flaw


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Mar 31, 2008)

I first looked into a Hydrohut. Then read about their toxicity problems & recalls.
I'm afraid I'll get one from older stock. Lots of companies will back their products.
Some won't do it until you let them know of any problems.
I'm pretty green, so I'd wouldn't know!
I'd like to have a 4 x 8. The equivalent of two tents sharing accessories. Somewhat cheaper.
Can you post a link or direct me to your supplier\vendor.
Cheapest I found was around $450 + $65 to ship.

Namasté.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Issue with these is they are hard to find in the US and I havent seen any of the 4x8 foot models anywhere.


*
People hate/fear what they dont understand. You've obviously never played with one of these huh fletch? I've personally had experience with these. Best hands down...

-You say they are hard to find? Shitting me.... the OP just posted a link to bghydro dot com. Hard to find? Maybe its because its exclusive?

you say 4 x 8? fucka 4 x 8..... i guess you've never seen the DR300?






300x300x200cm who's fucking with it fletch? nobody man!!! isnt 300cm like 9 almost 10 feet? they even have a double wide.... smh* 



FilthyFletch said:


> The best grow tents are the hydro huts.


*you say hydrohuts is the best grow tent? shit...i guess if you like poison bro. you can keep them toxic ass tents!!!*



FilthyFletch said:


> The secret jardins are pretty exspensive too.


*
-secret jardins are expensive? blasphemy!!!!! i got a 120x120x200 shipped for under 250....last time i checked, the hydrohut mini was like 200 plus.... the hydrohut doesnt have options to vent your lights separately either!!!! but guess what? the secret jardin does!!!

*


FilthyFletch said:


> Can get the 4x8 hydro huts with extra vents socks for $300 delivered for free .


*you pay $300 bucks for a known poisousness tent...even admitted by the maker and you brag? you can have your $300 worth of toxins..lol*



FilthyFletch said:


> The little secret jardin almost cost as much and I personally think the white inside reflects better and doesnt ho,d the heat in as much as those jardin ones.For my needs the hydro hut is the champ. Shown and prove and used them and since they use negative pressure they grow very well.
> 
> 
> Also the jardind zippers dont go all the way down to the floor so accessing under tables is alot harder which is a poor design flaw


*poor design flaw? damn fletch why you hating on secret jardin? you obviously havent really seen them. the zipper doesnt need to come all the way down. we can access our tents from side doors if we want.

the hydrohut isnt even thermally insulated 

you pay for what you get bro! dont be a fanboy man!*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2008)

http://tijuanagrowshop.com/data/descargas/Secret_Jardin_Specifications.pdf


----------



## 420inmyapt (Mar 31, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> *
> People hate/fear what they dont understand. You've obviously never played with one of these huh fletch? I've personally had experience with these. Best hands down...
> 
> -You say they are hard to find? Shitting me.... the OP just posted a link to bghydro dot com. Hard to find? Maybe its because its exclusive?
> ...




HAHA Owned! do keep spewing your mis-guided information.... just like your other post claiming that a crow vic handles better than an STi and dodge Charger.... it makes for pretty funny (and easy) replies. Props to Loud on putting him in his place.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2008)

dont get it twisted. Fithlyfletch is my boy....that is my peoples....we just dont see eye to eye on things...especially with that that crappy hydro hut.

as far as the ford thing. well he know how i stand on fords and that im a chevy and dodge man.....but i have to admit. fletch used to work for ford i blv....he maybe is referring to a certain engine...

IMO, ford is too heavy to touch a STI, awd? yea right!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2008)

oh yea!!!! did i forget to mention...

fletch, hydro hut doesnt ship carrying bags with their tents. but guess who does? yea... secret jardin my friend!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Mar 31, 2008)

lol i didnt get it twisted, its just funny cause he was making fun of me for saying an STi is a badass car, and then i see on this threat he was dis'n the jardin.... so w/e its all in good spirits. 

Peace!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey loud wheres the 4x8 model at I went to that link and they didnt have any listed bigger then like a 4x4 model. You talk of possible toxin you are aware that was version one which hasnt been made in 2 years right the material used now is non toxic and no longer supplied via china right?You also know on the new models the 4x8 has 4 vents uptop for venting your lights directly out and then 6 vents downlow for frehs air 2 port socks with draw ties and velcro straps to make it air tight around the ducting. You mention these are thermal seal which is actually a bad thing as it makes these a ton hotter so now you have massive heat issues to deal with which means mo money more.You discuss the bag it comes in which is irrelevent since you can buy a tent bag at wal mart for $10 that will hold a 4x8 tent from hydro hut and they also include velcro strap kit that rolls the unit up with a handle.You also make mention its almost 10 feet long which now makesit a hassle as most standard homes rooms are only 8 feet by 8 feet so you have to have custome sized areas or a master bedroom to use it.The 4x8 hydro hut also openes from all 4 sides and is completely water proof.Also I dont see any US based dealers selling the dr300 or whatever model when I searched.The hydro hut is availiable at any us hydroshop or online and has free shipping from most resellers.The hydro hut is also gonna be cheaper which gives you more money for equiptment.You are right I havent used one as I have yet to know anyone who sells them or any buddies who have bought one.Yeah I got owned right there 420..You got made cuz I called your rice burner car the suburu a girl car which it is.Its like amitsubitchi spyder or a lancer turbo. Its good for girls and kids who dont know real cars. Oh and then you got mad cuz I told you that the charger while a cool looking car is being boycotted by most police as its insuffient in handling, room and cornering. Yeah as I said the vic is boxey but its fast as hell with the interceptor package police run over 200 and the ride is very smooth and the room is perfect for the cops shit they car.And yeah I worked for ford and 3 other dealers and went to school for autobody and engine repair total 6 years so your right I dont know about cars but you wanna say that suburu is a beast lol a 4 banger with a turbo yup my olds with its stroked out 455 with super charger doesnt have a chance lol yeah right unless we doing some gay drift race.I do believe you just got owned.How many horses and torque does that 4 banger have??500 600 hp? on wait not even close lol google police boycott dodge charger and there are tons of article with storied why cops hate them...yup I got owned..loser lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

And Im not hasting on the unit I just dont think its the best overall value and best made of the differnt types out there. I get mine direct from my buddy who owns a hydro store so I buy at cost plus small fee. But you can go to ebay and there are a few listed that are like $50 or best offer with free shipping shoot them a 350 offer and theyll take it


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2008)

lazy fucks................  

under $100.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 31, 2008)

Lol fdd got it right lol I like how in the background is just a big string of buds hanging and drying quietly


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

LMAO...damn fletch..why you have to do him like that.

its okay..some people like tuners and imports.


fletch, we just like our old american muscle!!!!!!1

its not like being able to work on your engine...imports and tuners engine bay be so damn small.... i like to work on cars myself...and i refuse to pay extra money just so they can do the SAME shit im capable of!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

hold up!!!

did i just see a supercharged olds? gtfo!!!! i know that bitch purrs aye?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 1, 2008)

How many horses and torque does that 4 banger have??500 600 hp?

Hey Fletch there are STi's pushing over 500hp/600hp, here is a link to a few... though u should know your little comment was false. i dont care if you dont like the way they look, your not gonna be buying one, i just want you to know that even though its a 4 cylinder it can still make some serious power.....

700hp impreza sti - Video

YouTube - 770hp monster sti

YouTube - 545 WHP 576 TQ ! Dyno Flash STI

Those are a few, i really dont care about this issue any more lol its a matter of personal preference. If you want somethings thats classic American mussel then theres no doubt in my mind that you dis-like a jap cars.... all i am trying to get across is that Subaru STi's are good cars, not crappy rice rockets like Civics and Integras (granted these cars can make 500-700hp as well with enough $$$ flow) but w/e man, i like AWD and a turbo charged car, always have, its the rally aspect of the car that appeals to me. I really like the styling but only on an 04-05 anything before of after that is ugly IMHO. I want to be able to go down a gravel road at 65-70 and hang corners, if i wanted a rear wheel beast i would drive my old school 79' trans am. 

Peace!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2008)

man.... fithlyfletch is like the drinking uncle.... he just be talking shit man....

dont take offense to it. he gon shoot the shit with you all day long.


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 2, 2008)

so finally got all my gear to setup my darkroom..guess what.

lightleaks!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2008)

lol I do have a love to argue a point if it goes personal.Not sure what comment you say was false but if you point it out Ill give backing to it.Its fine if your into tuners and sliders it just gets crazy to compare them to real muscle like I said they are cute little cars but all the ones I see driven are by girls or kids under 25.Its whole differnt beast compared to massive v8 rear wheel power.Thats one thing you ll find about both is the more money you put in the faster it will go but eventually it ll top out but even stock for stock there is a huge cap.The little tuners always make me laugh cuz you here one as they drop the pedel and they have those 5 inch lawn mower mufflers that sounds like someone spitting in a can and if your lucky you get to pull up next to one and hear the person pumping the throttle.ok I see your little car and yes its possible its pretty fast but come on look at it its a mini car no badass intimidation factor its like Justin Timberlake threatening to kick your ass you look and gigle thats all...side note you guys see the issues of a user who bought a secret jardin and found out it has pinhole light leaks around the zippers uh ohhh its flawwed ... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61871-tents-light-leaks-how-bad.html#post693148

side end note Ill let the car thing go and we'll leave it as you love your tuners and know about them and I love my classic auto and know a bit about them so we can call it a draw and go back to talkin weed.Fair enough?olive branch


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 2, 2008)

lol was just talkin about those leaks lol


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah sorry lb -> i had been an intense secret jardin supporter..i still love it but the pinholes make my plants cry


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 2, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol was just talkin about those leaks lol



lol you're full of it. we wont mention how many threads on hydrohut leaks...

you and I both know, its all on how the user zips it up and puts the tent up.
if you're pulling at the seems...shit of course yer gonna have light leaks!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 2, 2008)

Juntistik said:


> yeah sorry lb -> i had been an intense secret jardin supporter..i still love it but the pinholes make my plants cry


LOL!!! shit i dont give a fuck secret jardin aint putting money in my pocket directly! i dont work for them.....although their tent does work for me... very well



LoudBlunts said:


> the zipper should in front of the flap. the overlapping of the flap (in the inside of the tent.....thas why its such a bitch to zip up!!)...but any way the overlapping of the flap is to prevent light leaks....as long as you are zipping in front of the flap you are all gravy train.
> 
> i hope like hell you didnt buy a street version....those suck monkey balls.


quoted from your other thread!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 2, 2008)

i keep telling you guys........

2 x 4's and panda plastic.


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Apr 3, 2008)

A DIY is the best choice.
Much cheaper. Modify or expand at will. Makes sense.
I wish I had that kind of seclusion. I have a small area in a storage room.

A prefab tent, at first look, appears to be something you would find at Ikea, or Home Depot maybe, you could buy as a storage unit.
It's what makes it an attractive option.
You could say it was a "sealed" dust & moisture proof container if anyone happens to see it.
The more "commercial" the unit looks, the better.

For me, an attempt at total discretion is a must.
I want a tent to be more than just functional.
What it looks like is a major factor.
It has to be as stealthy as it can be in the envionment I have.

I feel I have blazed through several acres in my life and I didn't have a clue as to what a grow tent was, until I went looking for one.
I think it's amazing. It would fool the naive.
To me, a little overkill, with a side of caution, is worth the price.

Attract ZERO attention. Always on CYA mode.
That's just me.


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Apr 4, 2008)

BHG received their shipment of DR300's and the DR300w's yesterday, as per their website forums, for anyone who is interested in the 4x8 models.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

Seceret Jardin is cheap nasty flammable rubbish that most hydro shops in the UK wont even stock.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 4, 2008)

.... you take that back... well if you talking about the street version then yea, but if you mean the dark room i think you need to check yourself.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> .... you take that back... well if you talking about the street version then yea, but if you mean the dark room i think you need to check yourself.


 Yes the 'street' shite!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> Yes the 'street' shite!!


dear captain obvious,


we are fully aware to stay far away from the street version!



Thanks!



Sincerely,
The Local Dark Room Owners!


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> dear captain obvious,
> 
> 
> we are fully aware to stay far away from the street version!
> ...


 This site is full of touchy, sarcastic ******** I was just saying- for the people who may not have your wealth of knowledge captain knowitall.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2008)

know it all? not even close....far from it in fact. i learn something new everyday!!!!


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 4, 2008)

I wanted to get a Secret J, but they don't make them in the dimensions I want...ie 2ftX4ft. I am going to use a shelving unit from the home improvement store, and wrap that puppy in panda film...with some nice cabinet doors in front.


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Apr 4, 2008)

I wish they made a 2x4 as well.
Something compared to HydroHut's Kindergarden.
I want it as a veg tent.

Looks like a garment rack. ++++


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Apr 9, 2008)

homebox clone box is bout a two by four...


----------



## platypusmann (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a warning....DO NOT USE A HYDROFARM HABITAT, no matter the price. I almost lost 10 high quality seedlings....which since their move to their new home out of the habitat, are growing, green again, not falling apart, and in general flourishing. In my HOURS of research trying to find out why my plants were nute burning after 24 hours in the hut, when they had never had nutes......the hut. I have heard/read/experienced,, that homeboxes, sunhuts, HTG's growbox, hydrohut, and hydrofarm habitats have all done this damage to plants. Very few people saying much bad about sunhuts, homebox or HTG's but I have heard a few stories. Hydrohuts seems like about 4 out of 5, and every single hydrofarm habitat owner I have talked to (myself included) have had problems. I have read every article there is I think, and have NEVER heard anything negative about The Secret Jardin, although have heard that the darkroom is better than the street. Loudblunts is the man on the Secret Jardin...I am just the man who HATES HYDROFARM HABITATS!!!!!! I thnik building a plywood growbox for half the price is the way to go ,actually, because once I built mine my plants just flourished out. Anyway...that's my $11.60. may all your buds be sticky and taste of gladiolas!!!!


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Apr 9, 2008)

JordanTheGreat said:


> homebox clone box is bout a two by four...


Good lead. Thanks.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Apr 9, 2008)

SARSIPPIOUS said:


> Good lead. Thanks.


fa sho mayne, its supposed to be the sturdiest one around too, good to support trays on top of the shelves and lights underneath them...


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 13, 2008)

These are handy...

SpaceRite Series XL Utility Cabinet by Black & Decker. A soldering iron can be used to cut whatever vent holes you might need.

Includes 4 adjustable shelves
Holds up to 55 lbs. per shelf
Lockable doors for added safety
Will not rust, dent, stain or peel

Length - 17.7 "
Height - 71.0 "
Width - 34.6 "
Weight - 49.0 lbs


----------



## Joker52 (Apr 13, 2008)

Were could u hide one of these things? would look out of place next to my bed...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2008)

Tanuvan said:


> These are handy...
> 
> SpaceRite Series XL Utility Cabinet by Black & Decker. A soldering iron can be used to cut whatever vent holes you might need.
> 
> ...


i think spittin4cash is using one of these things.....not very light proof at all!!!!!! looks like you hiding the sun in the cab



why is this posted in the secret jardin thread? this has nothing to do with dark rooms


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't know...people were posting other things...can't remember how it got off task. As for the light...use panda film to line it with. Works just fine.


----------



## indicafloyd007 (May 12, 2008)

This is a messege for Loudblunts, I was after a bit of advice. I've been reading your posts about the secret jardin. I brought my self one the other month and too found that light leaks from the zip joints. When reading through the posts you say its in the way its put together and the zips shouldn't be tight to zip up. I can see what the problem is when its shut and the fans on its sucking the flap on the inside away from the zip which causes the light to esccape. Is there a nack of putting it up?? And i agree ive got the Dr 80 with the new myla in it the really shiney stuff and its great very well thought out and easy to manage. 

Thanks 
Floyd007


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 12, 2008)

Floyd, why not reverse your flow? blow instead of suck....... 

thats what she said.... 


sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## indicafloyd007 (May 13, 2008)

Lol!! did you mean reverse it or was it really a joke?!?! I've not got an intake (yet) so cant see what reversing it would achieve apart from blowing the very hot air around like a tornado. And thus pushing the flap against the zip....Great!!. Im just about to take it back down on the weekend to move it nearer the window because of heat issues  so if there was anything i could do to sort it i could do it why ive got the oppertunity if you catch my drift.................. 

Thanks for the reply tho mate made me chuckle.

FLoyd over and out.


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 13, 2008)

Yea it was a joke  lol and i am glad you know how to take them. 

So all you have is an exhaust fan? that might be why your having heat problems, your pulling that air out but nothing is pull fresh air in.... Just my two cents, I don't have my tent (yet) so cannot tell you for sure.


----------



## primer55 (May 13, 2008)

I've got a DR120 and there are little ports near the bottom on three sides (they're velcro'd down to start with), I would just open up one of those to allow intake.

I use a 4" Vortex sitting on top of the 120 and just opening one of those rectangle vents is plenty enough to prevent sucking in. I'm not sure the DR80 has these ports, but they at least have the wiring/ducting ports that you can open up if need be.


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2008)

What the hell.... Did anyone notice that the large version of this cost 700+... i just got the ok from the best wife in the world to go ahead and get the biggest i want and ill have to go with hydrohut or other for the 4x8x7 version... disappointed.


----------



## genfranco (May 13, 2008)

genfranco said:


> What the hell.... Did anyone notice that the large version of this cost 700+... i just got the ok from the best wife in the world to go ahead and get the biggest i want and ill have to go with hydrohut or other for the 4x8x7 version... disappointed.


 Im saved.... just noticed that the 700+ one is the 8x8 version..,...

they have the one i want for cheaper... ill make my decision tomorrow


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 13, 2008)

indicafloyd007 said:


> This is a messege for Loudblunts, I was after a bit of advice. I've been reading your posts about the secret jardin. I brought my self one the other month and too found that light leaks from the zip joints. When reading through the posts you say its in the way its put together and the zips shouldn't be tight to zip up. I can see what the problem is when its shut and the fans on its sucking the flap on the inside away from the zip which causes the light to esccape. Is there a nack of putting it up?? And i agree ive got the Dr 80 with the new myla in it the really shiney stuff and its great very well thought out and easy to manage.
> 
> Thanks
> Floyd007



i've never had the problem....



im trying to get one of those new skins to make sure i wont run into any problems


----------



## acer (May 13, 2008)

well what size did yall buy cuse iam looking at getting one thanks


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 14, 2008)

genfranco said:


> Im saved.... just noticed that the 700+ one is the 8x8 version..,...
> 
> they have the one i want for cheaper... ill make my decision tomorrow


Its almost 9x9 man


----------



## genfranco (May 14, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Its almost 9x9 man


Crazy right..


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 14, 2008)

acer said:


> well what size did yall buy cuse iam looking at getting one thanks


dr120
dr150


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 14, 2008)

acer said:


> well what size did yall buy cuse iam looking at getting one thanks


DR300


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 14, 2008)

^he's a baller!


----------



## 420inmyapt (May 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> ^he's a baller!


like the cool-aid guy would say......... 

Oh yeah.... ....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 8, 2008)

I just got a dr80 and it has like a 100 pin holes that you can see light through.I got inside and the women zip it up,the 60 watt over-head light was on and you could see it through the roof of the tent.I have a dr40 and it has none of these issue's.Should i return it and get another or are they really not that great of a design.Do not know,like i said i like my dr40.This is the second dr80 i have gotten,the first one had torn stiching on the front flap.Let me know what you think.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 9, 2008)

Did you get the street version or the Dark Room? there is a very big difference between the two. Please check which model you got and report back....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Did you get the street version or the Dark Room? there is a very big difference between the two. Please check which model you got and report back....


I got the regular Dr80 not the street version.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it sounds like you got a street version... did you double check that they didn't send your a SV80 instead of a DR80? Personally I think thats what happened... that or a very very defective Dark Room, which i have yet to hear of (unless yours is the first).....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope.It is a dr80,it has the highly reflective inside.The box and the manual all say dr80.The street version is just white inside.It looks like it did not dry enough when they folded it,and it pealed off when unfolded.They are sennding me a replacement,the guy said it is the 6th one that has had this issue.
Keep it real and smoke a fatty!!!!!



Everything i say on this site is BS!


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work on getting a replacement, I haven't heard of these problems but it could be limited to the DR80's... if anyone else has a DR80 please chime in..... 

When you say they didn't let it dry do you mean the reflective material to in inside of the tent? or are you referencing something else? I am kinda lost on what they need to let dry?


----------



## thepot420 (Jul 9, 2008)

No one git hydro huts they are having problems with them i had to give mine back. The place i got mine replaced it with one made from hydro farm. vary happy with it


----------



## 420inmyapt (Jul 9, 2008)

thepot420 said:


> No one git hydro huts they are having problems with them i had to give mine back. The place i got mine replaced it with one made from hydro farm. vary happy with it


This is common knowledge around here... if you go with anything but a secret jardin your wasting your money.... honestly you can make a tent out of 2x4's and panda plastic.... not complexed, the jardin is supieor because its reflective material, light proof, thermally sealed, and *has not had one off gassing problem like the hydro hut....* Honestly craigslist around my part is riddled with hydro huts... i wonder why


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> Nice work on getting a replacement, I haven't heard of these problems but it could be limited to the DR80's... if anyone else has a DR80 please chime in.....
> 
> When you say they didn't let it dry do you mean the reflective material to in inside of the tent? or are you referencing something else? I am kinda lost on what they need to let dry?


 
Yes that is what i mean the reflective.I think it was not dry completely.


----------



## dewalt10 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a 5x5x7 and going to get another one. 5x8x7 great tent so far.


----------



## HalfTwisted (Jul 28, 2008)

My friend's uncle's brother-in-law's grandson bought a Darkroom DR80 from BGH and he absolutely LOVES it. It all but disappears in his dark closet. He has a DIY carbon scrubber and a couple of 9dB fans in it. He says a police dog would walk right past it.


----------



## CaPoNe420 (Jul 29, 2008)

sup everyone i just ordered the dark room secret jarden dr 80 its a 2.6 ft by 2.6 ft
and 5'2" tall im going to put in it a 8 pot 9 gallon dwc hydro system with a 250 watt hps in there for light i need some one to tell me what kind of exhaust to do since this is gonna be my first tent grow


----------



## Incognitto (Aug 22, 2008)

While were on this lemme tell you something...

Fuck HH and Hydrofarms Habitat.....

I bought TWO 4x4 Habitats ...

The VEG room is fine....

I spent 3 months with 3 different batches of plants going into the other Habitat i have setup for flowering... no matter what I put in it ...everything died.. thats no shit!!

Turns out the Habitats AND Hydrohuts are off gassing killing your plants...

I put plants in the flowering one... within one week they all started to turn yellow and eventually all the leaves dropped off and died... i did both soil AND hydro grows in this thing... NOT one plant lived!! ... of course the whole time im watching plants die... and have no idea wtf im doing wrong... turns out its this POS habitat off gassing. i spent hundreds of dollars on nutes... remedies... etc and HOURS researching on google what was killing my plants... ironic how when i move the plants back to the veg hut... everything grew right back... i put them in the flowering side... nothing lived.... so plants that were in veg and healthy for 2 months started dieing within one week of putting them in the flowering hut... strange... fuck Habitats and Hydrohuts!!

So i just bought a 4x4 Darkroom and im bout to set it up now to replace the flowering habitat i currently have... 

so i own both the Darkroom and the Habitat.... and hands down the dark room has it!!! ill post pics this weekend...


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 24, 2008)

the secret jardin makes the best product. i am going to be keeping my clones mothers in a 150. everything about it beats the competition.


----------



## bleubeard (Aug 24, 2008)

I've ordered myself a DR80. Experience with BGH has not been too pleasant.


----------



## genfranco (Aug 25, 2008)

myonly regret is not getting the bigger one... live and learn.. and i got the 4x4..dr120..


----------



## zombie1334 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm bringing this thread back to life! haha.

I'm thinking of getting a DR80, but I have a 400w HPS light with a cool tube reflector. Is there anyway for me to vent the light separately in the DR80? Maybe a way to make another hole or something?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Jan 15, 2009)

Yea i'm looking at the DR 120 now. I've been looking for a tent, comparing the sun hut LG, but this DR 120 looks pretty elite.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 15, 2009)

WoldofWeedcraft said:


> Yea i'm looking at the DR 120 now. I've been looking for a tent, comparing the sun hut LG, but this DR 120 looks pretty elite.


I'm looking for a tent too, and leaning towards the DR120. 

Check out my post though, I found some other tents to compare. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/150471-new-grow-tent-just-released.html


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 15, 2009)

it says that it is a homebox collabo with some other cats...looks aiite i guess


----------



## 686rider (Jan 18, 2009)

Do the darkroom tents really block the heat signature from the lights? I mean honestly? That would be a nice feature to have all things being equal.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 19, 2009)

well, i couldn't tell you for sure...but i can say that there can be a noticeable temperature difference inside and outside of the darkroom, yet the darkroom walls wouldn't suggest a temperature difference at all. your exhaust is the only thing that is lit up for sure that i could say


----------



## zombie1334 (Jan 19, 2009)

About how much temp difference is there between them? Would a 400W HPS in one of those be too much heat, even if it is cooled?


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 19, 2009)

zombie1334 said:


> About how much temp difference is there between them? Would a 400W HPS in one of those be too much heat, even if it is cooled?


You pretty much have to air cool your light, or at least have plenty of exhaust unless you want the inside of your tent to be over 90 degrees.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 25, 2009)

antman012 said:


> On Homebox's website they have a comparison of the heat signatures running 600 watts between the DR and the HB. Its under downloads or something and yes it does block most of the signature. If it was behind walls I would say you are good to go!! Also, I just bought a DR120 after going to the hydro store and comparing the new GrowLab(Homebox really) to the Newer DR's with the better zippers and light shielding. I have to say I liked the DR alot better and I was sure I was going to get the GrowLab.. The DR's fit and finish was just plain better. I am not dogging the gorwlab out, just my opinion. I love this DR120!!! I think SJ needs to get a new rep or something because Everest Garden supply was their rep and now Everest is working with Homebox making the Growlab.. Peace


I had a thread a couple weeks ago talking about this. I wanted to compare 
the GrowLab, DR120, and the new HydroHut Silver Edition tents. 

Just from looking at the pictures, I could tell that the GrowLab was less build
quality like you said. It's basically a Homebox with a silver interior and some
useless windows. It's sold by this new company, Everest, but I'm pretty sure
it's made by the same manufacturers.

I ended up with a DR120 too. Other than the skin being somewhat thin, I'm really
satisfied with the overall build quality and I think it was well worth the money. 

I'm jealous though, because you actually got to check them out in person. The
hydro stores around here mostly suck. I have to buy online to get good price and selection.


----------



## Burned Haze (Jan 25, 2009)

A tent would be great for my situation simply cause i can control the temp much better/smell. I am really considering it


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 25, 2009)

don't think...just do


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 26, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> don't think...just do


^^^ Listen to this guy. He can show you what happens when you use those tents proper.


----------



## lagwag (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with ya about the Jardin Tent. I fit four bubblers and a 400 watt hps in mine and it works great with a simple 95cfm fart fan. peace


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 27, 2009)

Why does it take them so long to ship? I ordered a tent on saturday, and they still have not shipped it out. What gives?


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 27, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> Why does it take them so long to ship? I ordered a tent on saturday, and they still have not shipped it out. What gives?


You should have bought it from Growco. Free shipping over $250 and my order was on my doorstep in 4 days. 

http://www.4hydroponics.com/


----------



## zombie1334 (Jan 28, 2009)

Gonna probably order a DR80 in a week or so. I really need one, it would be so much easier than my current grow box.


----------



## white widower (Jan 28, 2009)

If anyone has a dr80 can they show me or tell me about how they have it set up? I have one that has been sitting in wait for a few months and need some ideas.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 29, 2009)

what do u plan on using it for? mommys...clones...entire grow space...?


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 29, 2009)

How many moms can you fit in the DR80? Enough room for 4-5 vegging plants?


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 29, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> How many moms can you fit in the DR80? Enough room for 4-5 vegging plants?


DR80 should be big enough for about 4 plants. Probably no more than that though, unless you keep them really small.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to use my DR80 for veg and I have another tent for flower.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jan 30, 2009)

Do it!!!!!!


----------



## zombie1334 (Feb 1, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> DR80 should be big enough for about 4 plants. Probably no more than that though, unless you keep them really small.


How many flowering plants would you recommend in the DR80? I am planning on using it for my entire grow.


----------



## Skeksis (Feb 1, 2009)

zombie1334 said:


> How many flowering plants would you recommend in the DR80? I am planning on using it for my entire grow.


Depends on the size of the plants. You could either do 4 good-sized plants,
or 9 small plants in 2 gallon pots. Just remember to flower them before they
get over 12 inches or your DR80 might run out of room. If it was going to be 
for veg only I would say around 9-12 plants easy, but in flowering they will
stretch alot, so 4 plants flowered at 12-16" could easily fill up a DR80. 

BTW, I'm not very experienced in this myself so I'm no expert, but I've done
ALOT of reading and watching. I just got a DR120 and I'm about to try some 
Auto AK47 and bagseeds. Good luck with yours!


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 2, 2009)

zombie1334 said:


> How many flowering plants would you recommend in the DR80? I am planning on using it for my entire grow.


I would try the SoG method to fit more plants, just growing colas only. Maybe make another tent for vegging mom's and clones, and keep a rotating harvest.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 3, 2009)

naw, grow one BIG ASS PLANT under a screen with an air cooled 400W....trust


----------



## zombie1334 (Feb 3, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> naw, grow one BIG ASS PLANT under a screen with an air cooled 400W....trust


Eh, I'll probably grow 4 plants under an air cooled 400w HPS. 2 Sativas, 2 indica's. I'll flower them all at a little under 12 inches (I normally do anyway, because I like to keep them short). Thanks for the help!


----------



## Skeksis (Feb 3, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> naw, grow one BIG ASS PLANT under a screen with an air cooled 400W....trust


This is good advice. You could do one big plant with SCROG and veg the hell out of it... 
might end up with a better harvest than 4 small plants.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

Supercropping


----------



## zombie1334 (Feb 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> Supercropping


I just super cropped my current crop. I had to super crop twice on 3 of my arjan's haze #1. I think I will get better results, a lot more light is hitting lower bud sites.


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Feb 5, 2009)

maybe you are referring to fim'ing...supercropping has to do with gently breaking the inside of the stem so that it will heal as a larger stem and be able to transfer larger volumes of water and nutes. 'sposed to do it pretty often up until flowering, you'll have tree trunks for stems


----------



## genfranco (Feb 5, 2009)

JordanTheGreat said:


> maybe you are referring to fim'ing...supercropping has to do with gently breaking the inside of the stem so that it will heal as a larger stem and be able to transfer larger volumes of water and nutes. 'sposed to do it pretty often up until flowering, you'll have tree trunks for stems


no i meant supercropping. yes yes about the breaking and fattening the trunks...lol... but also bending them over and letting the side shoots become tops. Check out my results... Well im in week 1 of flowering..lOL...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 21, 2009)

good to see this thread giving helpful info


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the info on tents and especially the SJ's. Plan on buying one this year and your thread is very useful.



LoudBlunts said:


> good to see this thread giving helpful info


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2009)

not my thread by any means.....but nonetheless.... glad it helped


good luck!


----------



## grokev (Nov 13, 2009)

I am planning to buy the DR60 (2"x2"x4.6") and would like to know if it is worth it ?

The website recommends 150W but this seems to low. Has anyone put in bigger lights than what was recommended ?

I just want to have 2plants in it


----------



## oj1981 (Nov 13, 2009)

Id probably go for a 250w lamp


----------



## puffer6 (Mar 11, 2011)

Skeksis said:


> You should have bought it from Growco. Free shipping over $250 and my order was on my doorstep in 4 days.
> 
> http://www.4hydroponics.com/



Agreed Ask for Clint at Growco and he will take care of you. i ordered the Secret Jardin Dr90 II from them and it arrived in 3 business days...it shipped the same day i ordered it and shipping cost was very good.

also i am happy with my secret jardin grow tent....this is my 3rd brand of tents from HTG, to Home box, to Secret Jardine...its the best man!

PUFFER


----------

